# Lanolin For Penis



## AlphaMale74 (Oct 15, 2014)

Over the past few months I gradually started experiencing desensitization in my penis glans. It took forever for me to ejaculate to the point where it was frustrating and tiring. I have a very high sex drive and can get rock-hard erections, but my penis just wasn't feeling very sensitive. I remembered my wife using lanolin on her nipples when breastfeeding to keep them from cracking and drying out. I picked up a tube of pure lanolin from CVS and began applying it to my glans after every shower. It's been about 6 weeks and now my glans feels smoother, softer, and more sensitive than ever. I sometimes wish I still had a foreskin to protect my glans.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

This guy seems to think it does the trick...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u10mNypHMRs


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

MountainRunner said:


> This guy seems to think it does the trick...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u10mNypHMRs


That clip was awesome! If only clips like these could be embedded into the threads.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Coconut oil works well, too.


----------



## AlphaMale74 (Oct 15, 2014)

Lol! That video is great!


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Thor said:


> Coconut oil works well, too.



It does seem to.  

But will also look into lanolin as I seem to have the same issue as the OP.


----------

